# Join The Great Pumpkin Project!



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

What a cool idea!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Love this, I"m in!! I know a great spot in my town that would be the perfect home for a grinning Jack'O come Halloween.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

How do you light them up? Do you have to come back frequently to replace an LED votive? It would still be fun unlit, but a lot more mysterious if it glowed at night, and I see the example in the photo is lit.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE this idea!! There's a house for sale in town that needs one.

I too have questions about the lighting, how to keep it lit, etc. My guess is you don't keep it lit. It just shows up one night lit & that's it. You could use a real one or a fake. A fake with and LED would last longer but ....I'll have to think on that one or someone else will have to come up with another idea.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

ooojen said:


> How do you light them up? Do you have to come back frequently to replace an LED votive? It would still be fun unlit, but a lot more mysterious if it glowed at night, and I see the example in the photo is lit.





RCIAG said:


> I LOVE this idea!! There's a house for sale in town that needs one.
> 
> I too have questions about the lighting, how to keep it lit, etc. My guess is you don't keep it lit. It just shows up one night lit & that's it. You could use a real one or a fake. A fake with and LED would last longer but ....I'll have to think on that one or someone else will have to come up with another idea.


First of all, glad you are on board the Pumpkinrot Express & spreading the love for the holiday!

I think RCIAG is correct in that it's mainly for Halloween night, unless you want to replenish your LED votive each night. That could be done, as well..why not make it a week long celebration!? Great inspiration, ooojen!

Sounds like the only guidelines are your willingness and imagination

Can't wait to see everybody's photos!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I really want to do this too. I have to think of a good spot though....hmmm. Also I want to get a good price on pumpkin, real is probably cheaper than a fake. I wonder how long it will take some jack butt to smash them. Well if it lasts one night it will be cool. I'm excited !


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I really want to do this too. I have to think of a good spot though....hmmm. Also I want to get a good price on pumpkin, real is probably cheaper than a fake. I wonder how long it will take some jack butt to smash them. Well if it lasts one night it will be cool. I'm excited !


True..that's the risk if the JOL's stay is longer than just All Hallow's Eve. Hopefully, the jack butts stay home We are rallying for family & friends to also participate~super inspiring to see(and get pics of) lit jacks in random places, all over town!

Our first placement will be on a bridge, that almost everybody has to take, to get into our town. No homes or businesses near, just the bridge and an adjacent train trestle. I can already see our solitary jack smiling for all the commuters


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I'm doing it !


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Neat! This is one of those things that almost seems so obvious, I can't believe I haven't thought of it before. Hmmm... where to put a pumpkin in a major metropolitan area...


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

When I clicked the link in the post, it showed little wooden tags- do we need those to attach to the JOL?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

mb24 said:


> When I clicked the link in the post, it showed little wooden tags- do we need those to attach to the JOL?


I was wondering the same thing about the tags. We obviously don't need them to do this but they are cute.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Just saw this at Pumpkinrot's blog. I'm very glad there's a thread here. I love the idea.

Honestly, I think the best thing is to use a real pumpkin, and put a cheap battery light in it. Having them out on Friday evening might be a good idea, since most battery lights last longer than 24 hours (at least in my experience).


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

mb24 said:


> When I clicked the link in the post, it showed little wooden tags- do we need those to attach to the JOL?


They are cute~looks like a woodburned stamp to me. Maybe the tag was for if/when somebody got more curious about why the pumpkin was there or simply sending harvest blessings?


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
My name is Adam. i am the one behind this project. I rarely ever post on here but lurk quite often. I'd like to offer some insight on how I am going about the project. First off, I'd like to say I am ecstatic with the amount of people who love the idea. The more this spreads, the better. So here is how I'm going about the project, and if you would like to get on board, there are a few guidelines I respectfully ask you follow. My mission is 1 jack o lantern everyday/night of October, in a location that looks as if it needs to be graced with a grinning pumpkin. Im sure all of you on this forum can relate to the feeling of joy you feel when you see a lit pumpkin sitting on a nice porch during a cool fall evening. Now how great would it feel to see one placed in a randomly spooky graveyard, old train station or just on a highway overpass. PURE HALLOWEEN BLISS! This is a feeling i wanted to spread locally, and hopefully others would like to do as well. 

If you are in fact onboard, and would like to participate there are a few guidelines that would be hugely appreciated if followed:

1. If you have the time and ability, try and put out one jack for every remaining night of the month. I know this is tough to do, lots of carving and time to do so. Trust me i know, but I'm doing 31. But if you can only do one, just make sure its placed in a spot that is worth it. Or at least close to your heart haha. This is not just for Halloween night. As a matter of fact, its even cooler that its any random night in October.

2. PLEASE DO NOT USE ACTUAL FIRE! I know this is very tempting, but please do not leave a pumpkin with actual flame sitting out. I am using led tea lights from walmart to ensure there is no accidents. If you take pics and need more light use what is needed, but please don't use actual flame. Last thing we want is to burn down the awesome places.

3. If you would be so kind as to tag the pumpkins with the Great Pumpkin Project tags, that would be great. There is a logo made, and I will post it shortly. This helps make sure that this is all done under one banner. Create your tags however you like, I used wooden tags and created a rubber stamp. But use the logo.

4. If you decide to take pictures, please send them to [email protected] This is brand new to me, and didn't expect this much of a response, so please bare with me as i work out the details. But id like to collect pictures taken, and display them somehow. I will learn as I go.

5. SPEARD THE SPIRIT! PRESERVE THE EVE OF ALL HALLOWS! HAIL THE HARVEST!!!

Thanks so much for the support.

Adam


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

a tip on keeping them lit for a longer time, you can go to your local Dollar Tree, dollar store or even some hardware store and pick up the solar pathway markers for $1. just loose the stake, put a hole in the pumpkin behind the stem and drop in the solar light. cheap rechargeable light that will last longer than the pumpkin!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Risenomega said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My name is Adam. i am the one behind this project. I rarely ever post on here but lurk quite often. I'd like to offer some insight on how I am going about the project. First off, I'd like to say I am ecstatic with the amount of people who love the idea. The more this spreads, the better. So here is how I'm going about the project, and if you would like to get on board, there are a few guidelines I respectfully ask you follow. My mission is 1 jack o lantern everyday/night of October, in a location that looks as if it needs to be graced with a grinning pumpkin. Im sure all of you on this forum can relate to the feeling of joy you feel when you see a lit pumpkin sitting on a nice porch during a cool fall evening. Now how great would it feel to see one placed in a randomly spooky graveyard, old train station or just on a highway overpass. PURE HALLOWEEN BLISS! This is a feeling i wanted to spread locally, and hopefully others would like to do as well.
> 
> If you are in fact onboard, and would like to participate there are a few guidelines that would be hugely appreciated if followed:
> ...


Do you have a facebook/pinterest/twitter/website tracking the project with all this info?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

My whole street needs some pumpkins!! I will give it a try!!


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Do you have a facebook/pinterest/twitter/website tracking the project with all this info?


#TheGreatPumpkinProject2015 would be the perfect hashtag for this. I'm on Instagram and Twitter.


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

No. Im trying to keep this low on the social media pole. More grassroots. Word of mouth.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Risenomega said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My name is Adam. i am the one behind this project. I rarely ever post on here but lurk quite often. I'd like to offer some insight on how I am going about the project. First off, I'd like to say I am ecstatic with the amount of people who love the idea. The more this spreads, the better. So here is how I'm going about the project, and if you would like to get on board, there are a few guidelines I respectfully ask you follow. My mission is 1 jack o lantern everyday/night of October, in a location that looks as if it needs to be graced with a grinning pumpkin. Im sure all of you on this forum can relate to the feeling of joy you feel when you see a lit pumpkin sitting on a nice porch during a cool fall evening. Now how great would it feel to see one placed in a randomly spooky graveyard, old train station or just on a highway overpass. PURE HALLOWEEN BLISS! This is a feeling i wanted to spread locally, and hopefully others would like to do as well.
> 
> If you are in fact onboard, and would like to participate there are a few guidelines that would be hugely appreciated if followed:
> ...


Thank you, Adam, for both a _wonderful _idea, and clearing up some of the questions!!!

Will be looking for your GPP logo, and supporting your project


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Risenomega said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My name is Adam. i am the one behind this project. I rarely ever post on here but lurk quite often. I'd like to offer some insight on how I am going about the project. First off, I'd like to say I am ecstatic with the amount of people who love the idea. The more this spreads, the better. So here is how I'm going about the project, and if you would like to get on board, there are a few guidelines I respectfully ask you follow. My mission is 1 jack o lantern everyday/night of October, in a location that looks as if it needs to be graced with a grinning pumpkin. Im sure all of you on this forum can relate to the feeling of joy you feel when you see a lit pumpkin sitting on a nice porch during a cool fall evening. Now how great would it feel to see one placed in a randomly spooky graveyard, old train station or just on a highway overpass. PURE HALLOWEEN BLISS! This is a feeling i wanted to spread locally, and hopefully others would like to do as well.
> 
> If you are in fact onboard, and would like to participate there are a few guidelines that would be hugely appreciated if followed:
> ...


I will spread the word on my blog, this will be fun!


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Risenomega said:


> No. Im trying to keep this low on the social media pole. More grassroots. Word of mouth.


Okay, scratch that then. Would it be okay to share this project on my blog? Thanks!


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea, Mason share away. Im just trying to not create hashtags or a Facebook page just yet. But if you want to spread the word, by all means go for it. Im just not personally setting up one yet.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm lazy & cheap so how does everyone feel about Dollar Store JOLs with LEDs inside? If you've been to DT you've seen those glittered pumpkins with LEDs inside. I've got a couple floating around the basement & even if I didn't, $26 (current days left in the month) isn't much & they'll stay lit for a while since they're LEDs & if they go missing, no great loss. 

Or if you hate glitter they've got the non-glittered ones you could carve too.

Honestly, if I weren't so lazy I could do a couple hundred & put one on every grave in the town cemetery!!

I'm eagerly awaiting the logo!!


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

*Great pumpkin project info*

For Those of you are asking, and have not already seen.

Logo should be posted now as well.


Hello Everyone,
My name is Adam. i am the one behind this project. I rarely ever post on here but lurk quite often. I'd like to offer some insight on how I am going about the project. First off, I'd like to say I am ecstatic with the amount of people who love the idea. The more this spreads, the better. So here is how I'm going about the project, and if you would like to get on board, there are a few guidelines I respectfully ask you follow. My mission is 1 jack o lantern everyday/night of October, in a location that looks as if it needs to be graced with a grinning pumpkin. Im sure all of you on this forum can relate to the feeling of joy you feel when you see a lit pumpkin sitting on a nice porch during a cool fall evening. Now how great would it feel to see one placed in a randomly spooky graveyard, old train station or just on a highway overpass. PURE HALLOWEEN BLISS! This is a feeling i wanted to spread locally, and hopefully others would like to do as well. 

If you are in fact onboard, and would like to participate there are a few guidelines that would be hugely appreciated if followed:

1. If you have the time and ability, try and put out one jack for every remaining night of the month. I know this is tough to do, lots of carving and time to do so. Trust me i know, but I'm doing 31. But if you can only do one, just make sure its placed in a spot that is worth it. Or at least close to your heart haha. This is not just for Halloween night. As a matter of fact, its even cooler that its any random night in October.

2. PLEASE DO NOT USE ACTUAL FIRE! I know this is very tempting, but please do not leave a pumpkin with actual flame sitting out. I am using led tea lights from walmart to ensure there is no accidents. If you take pics and need more light use what is needed, but please don't use actual flame. Last thing we want is to burn down the awesome places.

3. If you would be so kind as to tag the pumpkins with the Great Pumpkin Project tags, that would be great. There is a logo made, and I will post it shortly. This helps make sure that this is all done under one banner. Create your tags however you like, I used wooden tags and created a rubber stamp. But use the logo.

4. If you decide to take pictures, please send them to [email protected] This is brand new to me, and didn't expect this much of a response, so please bare with me as i work out the details. But id like to collect pictures taken, and display them somehow. I will learn as I go.

5. SPEARD THE SPIRIT! PRESERVE THE EVE OF ALL HALLOWS! HAIL THE HARVEST!!!

Thanks so much for the support.

Adam


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!! 

I'll print some out tomorrow at work & maybe laminate them.


----------



## Jeano Roid (Oct 5, 2015)

I followed some leads from Pumpkinrot over to this site (that I'm pretty sure I was already a member of from a while back)
Seems I have found the info I was after - that this is supposed to be a "one per night" deal.
So I assume if I choose to do one or two during the month I won't be dq'd…
Is the a specify #hashtag being used for this?


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am so in! Have a great place for it too!!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Risenomega said:


> No. Im trying to keep this low on the social media pole. More grassroots. Word of mouth.


Oops. Shared this on three different Facebook Haunters groups.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone seen the tag info yet?


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Never mind I found it.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

This sounds awesome! I totally want to do it!!!


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad everyone found the info and is onboard. Again, don't feel the need to HAVE to do one every night. I am, it was my original goal. Hey the more the better though. And if ya only do one, just make it count.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in, will do as many as I can, busy month finalizing haunt


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

This is a great idea and glad to support it. Not going to be able to do the every night run but maybe on the remaining Fridays throughout town. It brings back that "old Halloween" feel to it which seems to be popular this year


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Bayoubrigh,

Thats exactly what i wanted to do. Bring back old time halloween vibes


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm way more excited about this than I should be. 

I've got the tag printed out. It printed out pretty large so I'll have to play with the copier to get more than one tag on a sheet.


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

RCIAG- Hell Yea!!! Hope you got a great spot in mind.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I live in a VERY small, Mayberry-esque town so this should be fun. I only wish I could afford & manage to put one on each grave in the local graveyard. I may hit up the local funeral home though.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Carefully implanted solar light could make it last for more than 1 night. this is so cool. I love it.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

This is one of the best Halloween ideas ive came across.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Have also put a link up on my facebook page for this..


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok yay ! printed the tag and now I want to cover it to keep them protected. I have clear contact paper, I think I will sandwich them in between two pieces and see how that works. RCIAG gave me a good idea for one spot to put a jack. I really like the cemetery , the cemetery my great grandmother is "buried" in is up on a high hill smack in the middle of town and to make it better she is "buried" in the only above ground grave/crypt in the whole city. I think I will set one up on her grave so it over looks the surrounding area. Now I have to think of some more places.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

As much as I would love to , and believe me I would LOVE to...put a jack out all the remaining nights. Funds are my drawback, I can't afford to do that. So I will do a few and especially closer to time. Does anyone know a cheap place for pumpkins? Year before last I got huge pumpkins from Aldi's ( sp?) for 2.98 , this year everywhere I go they are 4 bucks a pop. If anyone sees any good sales post a shout out please.


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

oh this is good! I will print out the tags at work tomorrow. then off to get some pumpkins!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Our cemetery has a lot of graves that already have solar lights of some type on them, crosses, angels, etc. so unless I left them there on a very large scale or a very large JOL, they wouldn't really be effective.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Have a modified target blow mold. Just need to wire in some power and print the label. Sticking it on the old rail bridge would be awesome, just need to figure out how.


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Loving the ideas. As far as keeping em lit, some of the led lights last a while. I found a good actually bright set at Michaels. Will try and post some pics.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If I do real pumpkins now, they'll be rotten before Halloween, so I'll probably wait until the week of. I have some good spots in mind.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Gonna do Saturday nights in various spots. One for sure in the Night of the Living Dead cemetery, a favorite park of mine and a couple other places. Will share pics.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sending me that link Punkineater, def going to do this this coming weekend  i'm headed to The Isle Of Skye so i should surely find a remote spot ' possibly at the Fairy Pools  That is if i can get a Pumpkin as i havn't seen any to buy yet. I think i will also try and do a Pumpkin every Friday night up to Halloween. I'm thinking LED's and possibly some good quality Glow sticks could work well. 
Just need Pumkins and to get some tags organised


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

tinto212 said:


> Thanks for sending me that link Punkineater, def going to do this this coming weekend  i'm headed to The Isle Of Skye so i should surely find a remote spot ' possibly at the Fairy Pools  That is if i can get a Pumpkin as i havn't seen any to buy yet. I think i will also try and do a Pumpkin every Friday night up to Halloween. I'm thinking LED's and possibly some good quality Glow sticks could work well.
> Just need Pumkins and to get some tags organised


This post is amazing! Here is an actual descendant of the people that gave us Halloween, still living in the land that gave us Halloween and she's excited about this too! How neat!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, and by the way, thank you RISENOMEGA for this great idea. I haven't been this excited about participating in Halloween for quite a while!


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

I will probably only be able to place one Jack o' lantern due to time constraints, but I found the perfect little place! It's right next to an elementary school, so the kids will be able to see the Jack o' Lantern as they walk to school and probably start all sorts of crazy rumors about how it's haunted (if they haven't already).

I am honestly scared to go here at night though, not because of ghosts, but because of vagrants and gangsters.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...0x0000000000000000:0x32f2419b6cac8db8!6m1!1e1


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

........Getting ready for my first carving for the project ..


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have the perfect place to do this .... just need to a get a couple of pumpkins and get to carving. I plan to put them out for one night and then retrieve them the next day as to not create a mess. Was also thinking of using the glow sticks instead of votive candles or the battery operated tea lights. May have to do some experimenting with that before hand to see if the glow lights will give off enough light to be seen on the road. ExCiTeD!!!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats my first pumpkin in place put it at the bottom of a wall at the bottom of our streets back lane entrance think it looks great.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

*clapping hands wildly*


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

FatRanza said:


> This post is amazing! Here is an actual descendant of the people that gave us Halloween, still living in the land that gave us Halloween and she's excited about this too! How neat!


Hey Fatranza got my first placed last night at Dun Beag Broch on Skye. I will post pics once home &#55356;&#57219;


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is our first installment of TGPP~placed on the east end of our town near the welcome sign. I wanted to place him on the bridge coming into the town, but hubby thought it was too dangerous to attempt a placement there. It's very hard for a dead person to finish setting up her haunt


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

punkineater said:


> Here is our first installment of TGPP~placed on the east end of our town near the welcome sign. I wanted to place him on the bridge coming into the town, but hubby thought it was too dangerous to attempt a placement there. It's very hard for a dead person to finish setting up her haunt
> 
> View attachment 262074
> View attachment 262075
> View attachment 262076


&#55357;&#56860;&#55356;&#57219;&#55356;&#57219; nice D, glad you decided against going right up on the bridge &#55357;&#56841;. When I took my pics I forgot to put the label next to it. I laminated it and stuck it inside as it wouldn't last long outside up there. Just hope the sheep don't eat it &#55357;&#56337;


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome looking ..


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Gorgeous, H!!! Is that The Isle of Skye? Gives me tingles thinking about what the pumpkin represents, and in the land from whence the holiday originated I'm sure those sheep will eat lock, stock & barrel, but they will much appreciate the contribution!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Here are our first two installments, although we forgot the tags:
This is a very old fountain that is now in a parking lot behind some old, mostly vacant downtown buildings. 







This is in front of a long-abandoned downtown storefront.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome stuff .looks great ..


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Love seeing the pics, excited!!


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

ohhh I love this idea so much!


I recommend the $1 "flickering" tea light candles from The Dollar Tree - they look pretty real and will last you a couple days.

Just make sure when you take them up to the register to check out you open them up and check to see if they work - bought a lot of duds - but the ones that work work great!


I think I'll buy some minis and put them randomly around my neighborhood at night on the 30th - that way they will "magically appear" on Halloween morning and last into the night!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok here is a pic of my pumkin, im only posting one here as i will send the rest to Adam. 







oh and a pic of where it is


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> Ok here is a pic of my pumkin, im only posting one here as i will send the rest to Adam.
> View attachment 262538
> 
> oh and a pic of where it is
> View attachment 262540


How exciting, H!!! Adam should be VERY pleased Hopefully, you also email me your other pics


Here's a little history I copied from 'Historic Scotland', giving some backstory to where tinto placed her pumpkin(so awesome!):

Dun Beag is a good example of a broch – a type of fortification found only in Scotland. There are well over 500 of them across the country, the majority in northern and western Scotland and the islands. 

Brochs emerged in the Iron Age, around 2,300 years ago. They stopped being built in the early centuries AD. 

Brochs developed from strong circular houses into tall, imposing buildings. They were drystone structures formed of two concentric walls, with a narrow entrance passage at ground level and small cells entered off the central area. A stone stair corkscrewed its way between the two walls to the top. 


A safe house

Dun Beag perches on top of a rocky knoll. The surviving remains of the tower-like structure stand around 2m high, and the interior measures some 11m across within walls about 4m thick. The entrance, on the east, is narrow, and the door-checks to either side show it was once closed by a timber door.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok here are some others  After making its entrance it rolled up the stairs and along the wall where it glows as it watches over the stormy sea and hills


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

tinto212 said:


> Ok here are some others  After making its entrance it rolled up the stairs and along the wall where it glows as it watches over the stormy sea and hills
> View attachment 262747
> 
> 
> View attachment 262748


Killer picture.


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

punkineater said:


> Here is our first installment of TGPP~placed on the east end of our town near the welcome sign. I wanted to place him on the bridge coming into the town, but hubby thought it was too dangerous to attempt a placement there. It's very hard for a dead person to finish setting up her haunt
> 
> View attachment 262074
> View attachment 262075
> View attachment 262076


This was amazing. You do so much better at night shots than I'm doing. Thanks so much. If you could would you mind sending the pics to [email protected]? I'm trying to post em to the page.


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone who has contributed so far. This has been amazing. Far beyond what I expected! Spread the word!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

So how does this work? We just carve a pumpkin, light it and leave it somewhere public?


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

I found one! I had really wanted to participate but am too broke this year, I'm not even carving a pumpkin for myself so seeing this made my day. Whoever left the jack o' lantern at the entrance to the UNM Golf Course I am leaving you a surprise inside if you decide to come check on it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

tinto212 said:


> Ok here are some others  After making its entrance it rolled up the stairs and along the wall where it glows as it watches over the stormy sea and hills
> View attachment 262747
> 
> 
> View attachment 262748


tinto, the Jack looks fabulous ! but I sooo want to live there ! Oh my goodness what a fantastic view, I would kill to be able to see that type of landscape everyday. The US is great and all but man I Iove these magical lands.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

These are great places to put a Jack o' Lantern, guys! I'm thinking of putting one near the creek in a park by my workplace.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow loving the pics so much!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a Great Idea! It harkens back to the days of my own childhood when Hallowe'en was a time for pranks...Nice to see that spirit revived.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Just picked up my next pumpkin going to do it this week and leave in my local park..


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Installment 2 of TGPP. Fri Oct 23rd. From home to this old bbq/fireplace(looks like a crematorium), which has been standing on an abandoned corner lot in our town for at least 35yrs, maybe longer.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow Pumpkin head it does look like that.....

I should know...


I have one.....


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I just found out about this but I'm super on board! I'm going to place a pumpkin near the front end of town probably Friday night shortly before midnight as if the Pumpkin King dropped it off on his way through town.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

The pumpkin looks great..


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

*The Great Pumpkin Project No 2 Loch Maben*

Pumpkin number 2 sunday the 25th, on part of the ruins of Lochmaben Castle. Only one decent pic I'm afraid.  can't get the first one to post right way up


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> Pumpkin number 2 sunday the 25th, on part of the ruins of Loch Maben Castle. Only one decent pic I'm afraid.
> 
> View attachment 265671
> 
> ...


Excellent, H!!!!! Did you climb up that, or G?


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

We both climbed up but G got it up to the top, we kept thinking people were coming so hence the crap pictures. I will be better prepared for this Friday's last one.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Well done, H&G~what an awesome spot! Your photos should be inspiring people to do this~doesn't get more inspirational than pumpkins placed on an ancient Scotland site!!!

We've got our last pumpkin, waiting for a face, and its Friday debut. 

Hopefully, others will get into it Friday(or any/every night this week), and post pics. Please make sure you also send your photos to Adam(TGPP creator) at~
[email protected]

Spread some Halloween love!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey folks, got a Pumpkin placed last night and one tonight, The first pics are from last night. I carved it after work and on the drive home I got it placed in a layby on Dalveen Pass (big empty road through the hills). The pics are not great again.






















Tonights Pumkin, D this will tickle you  . This one is in the centre of Dumfries at a big set of traffic lights on a statue of Rabbie Burns wife.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Awww~that is soooo cool, H!!! 


Our last pumpkin, placed this evening up at the cemetery, on a crypt overlooking the valley. Gorgeous Oct sunset


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

This was, for me, a brand new approach. I stumbled onto this idea way too late to make any kind of impact. But I already find myself eyeballing locations an' thinkin', "THAT would be an awesome spot for a Jack O' Lantern..."
What a hoax...

Next Year, Baby....


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, the GPP is a thing of the past this season. I'd like to know, did anybody who participated experience any negative feedback like vandalism?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Wolfman said:


> Well, the GPP is a thing of the past this season. I'd like to know, did anybody who participated experience any negative feedback like vandalism?


I know for sure our first jack sat up there and rotted away, his little LED light still blinking a week later when we checked. Not sure about the second jack, since it was at the cemetery atop a small mausoleum, the groundskeepers might have taken him down. We did consider the vandalism possibility when considering where to put them. Good point brought up!

Anybody else check their jacks afterwards or have anything to report???

Adam posted on his blog, the pics everybody sent to him directly, and a very heartwarming Thank You to everyone who participated. Check it out: 
http://www.thegreatpumpkinproject.com/blog/31#comments


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Pumpkineater. Next year will be even more awesome!


----------



## Risenomega (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey man, Its OK. Next year will be awesome. Keep thinking of spots and spread the spirit in 2016

adam


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm already driving around check in' things out, "That's a good spot, that's a good spot..." Pretty much all Public Property, some good locations near Bus Stops, as well. 
We've hung on to a couple of beauties from last weekend, and I've even considered planting them out now. But that would be stupid...


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wolfman said:


> I'm already driving around check in' things out, "That's a good spot, that's a good spot..." Pretty much all Public Property, some good locations near Bus Stops, as well.
> We've hung on to a couple of beauties from last weekend, and I've even considered planting them out now. But that would be stupid...



2016 not sure if there is a new post re TGPP . So who are all placing :jack_o_lantern::jack_o_lantern: this year. I did my first one tonight. Mount Crypt. Or also know as Carnsalloch crypt


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I missed this thread last year. I'd like to do it but no good place springs to mind. 

There are no castle or crypt backdrops north of Philly. Hmmmmm......shame they tore down Byberry (Asylum), that would have been perfect. 

I'll have to think about it and look around.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

A few weeks ago I got an email from the person who runs the Great Pumpkin Project blog asking if I was participating this year and if I'd like tags. They offered to mail them to me but I've received nothing. Did anyone else hear from them?


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I missed this thread last year. I'd like to do it but no good place springs to mind.
> 
> There are no castle or crypt backdrops north of Philly. Hmmmmm......shame they tore down Byberry (Asylum), that would have been perfect.
> 
> I'll have to think about it and look around.


You can put them anywhere!

We only did one night because of financial reasons last year but I put one by the welcome sign to our town and my boyfriend put one near the VFW memorials. It was so fun to drive by and see our pumpkins. 

(Note: we did go back to collect them a few days later but they were already gone. )


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> A few weeks ago I got an email from the person who runs the Great Pumpkin Project blog asking if I was participating this year and if I'd like tags. They offered to mail them to me but I've received nothing. Did anyone else hear from them?


Hey hopeless...I heard from Adam as well. I think he was talking about 'special' tags for past participation peeps. You can download the standard tags from his website.

OMG, tinto!!! FANTASTIC photos Thanks for kicking TGPP off for 2016 season!!!

As for where to put pumpkins, like hopeless said..anywhere! I put one at a busy intersection on a wall-just knowing a lot of people
will see him and hopefully smile. We all don't have super cool, creepy places like tinto's Scotland, but we can make-do in placing our Jacks and paying homage to the season. Tomorrow, my 1st Jack will find a new home


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> 2016 not sure if there is a new post re TGPP . So who are all placing :jack_o_lantern::jack_o_lantern: this year. I did my first one tonight. Mount Crypt. Or also know as Carnsalloch crypt


Spectacular...so freakin cool! Love all 4 pics, but I think the last one is my fav Haha, I can see why you were creeped out going there!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I think I might put one out at the entrance to my neighborhood. Or both entrances to my neighborhood. Just gotta find time to carve some pumpkins. What kind of lights are you guys having the best luck with? Some of your lights look REALLY bright in the pictures, but the battery operated tea lights I've bought before really aren't that bright.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Forhekset, I use the t lights as they are cheap, some last better than others mind you.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

So here's my first pumpkin for 2016, overlooking the valley where we live, on a deserted piece of property.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool sunset shot, punkineater. What a view to the mountains!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's a shout out to Adam, father of TGPP~thank you for the beautiful wooden tags and letter


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Second pumpkin in memory of our friend and co-grandmother.


----------

